# Cancun -- All Inclusive Mandatory



## Tommart (Nov 5, 2010)

Can someone explain Cancun to me?

It seems like all resorts have a mandatory additional fee -- some in excess of $6,000.

What does this buy you?  Is it worth it?

Why does every resort seem to require this?


----------



## Conan (Nov 6, 2010)

Check the RCI Directory (without logging in); you can specify AI not required.  I found 22 in the Cancun listing:





Best Western Cancún Clipper Club (#1453)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



BLUE BAY CLUB-EP (#C140)
CANCUN,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 




Club Internacional de Cancún (#2695)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 







Fiesta American Vacation Club at Cancun (#8452)
Cancun,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



Fiesta Americana Vacation Club at Cancún (#6484)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



Girasol (#1087)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 






Imperial Fiesta Club at Hotel Casa Maya (#1386)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 






Imperial Fiesta Club-LG (#5692)
Cancun,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 






Imperial las Perlas (#1880)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 


map resort 




IXCHEL RESIDENCES (#C362)
ISLA MUJERES,  Quintana Roo  77400
Mexico 




Krystal International Vacation Club Cancún (#3446)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



Krystal International Vacation Club Cancún (#8428)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



MVC at Gran Meliá Cancún (#3442)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 




Oasis Viva Beach (#0154)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



Ocean Club (#2180)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 







Raintree's Club Regina Cancún (#2662)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 






Royal Mayan (#2694)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 


map resort 




Sol Meliá Vacation Club at ME Cancún (#7596)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 




Temptation Resort Spa Phase II (#1089)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 







The Caribbean Princess Resort & Yacht Club (#1445)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 


map resort 




THE ROYAL CANCUN-CLUB INTL. DE CUN. (#R947)
CANCUN,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 


THE ROYAL MAYAN (#R949)
CANCUN,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico 



WIVC Coral Mar (#6678)
Cancún,  Quintana Roo  77500
Mexico


----------



## siesta (Nov 6, 2010)

a lot of people enjoy all inclusive if you have a family or find it hard to go out and about.  You have everything pre-paid for, meals, drinks, some activities, and you no longer have to budget your vacation.  These plans are especially good if you drink a lot of alcohol.

For me, I prefer to get out and explore.  When I eat I prefer to eat local cuisine as opposed to at the resort each and every night.  Plus I hardly drink enough to make it worth it (i definitely eat enough  ), so I usually avoid the all inclusives.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 11, 2010)

i have seen that as well and can not see myself doing that anytime soon.. some places is $125 per person per day.. for 7 days that $875. bucks for food , drink and jet ski you will get to ride maybe once because every body can ride for FREE..

NO THANKS

just another reason to stay away from mexico..


----------



## Tropical lady (Nov 11, 2010)

*no all inclusive for us.....*

Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan, Bliss, Grand Bliss, and Luxxe levels in the Grupo Mayan resorts (Riviera Maya and other areas in Mexico) do not have all inclusive, one of the many reasons we purchased here.  But, it is cashless while on the resort....an advantage of all inclusive without the cost.  We like to experience places out of the resort and sometimes eat in the condo if not going to one of the excellent restaurants onsite.  We have also found at some all inclusives, NOT ALL, that the food is not the best and the drinks weak, plus water activities MAY not be included.  You need to check out what an all inclusive covers.  The difference in cost between these 2 programs can buy many meals and activities/tours.
The statement to avoid all inclusive means "a reason not go to Mexico"?.  Many other resorts in other areas (DR, CR, Club Med, Sandals, Breezes, etc)offer this type of program.  Everyone has their own preference.
Try one week in an all inclusive and a week where it is not and make the decision for yourself going forward with vacation planning.


----------



## urban5 (Nov 11, 2010)

*None of the Royal Resorts*

in Cancun & Playa Del Carmen are all inclusive.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 11, 2010)

$6,000 for AI fees?  Are you kidding me?

We went to Cancun once and booked at a T/S via Hotels.com.  We paid around $110/night for two of us . . . and no AI fees!  We were there for ten nights and had a nice time.  It was probably the best bargain vacation we had ever had.  That was in May 2004.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 11, 2010)

We have stayed at many resorts in Mexico in Cancun, Riviera Maya ( just south of Cancun ), Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta, and Mazatlan. None of them were "All Inclusive". The Royals in Cancun and the Grand Mayans all over Mexico are NOT "All Inclusive" and they are top tier resorts.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 14, 2010)

We've been to Cancun many times and have never stayed in an all inclusive.  The only place I could ever see this being a viable option would be someplace where you really don't want to travel off of the property.  Then again, if that was the case, why go there at all?  Cancun is a great place to visit and we usually eat at a minimum one meal a day on the local economy.  Great food and wonderful people.


----------

